# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как отпустить от себя человека

## Серёжа Субботин

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как при расставании с человеком, когда закончились близкие отношения, 
отпустить его от себя с любовью и благодарностью, остаться хорошими друзьями? Спасибо. Сергей.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте, Сергей.  Ваш вопрос краток, могу предположить, что этот человек - девушка.Однако, для того, чтобы дать Вам полноценный и приемлемый для данной ситуации ответ, мне важно знать некоторые детали.
Это прежде всего - Ваше чувство здесь - это переживания, боль, облегчение или даже радость?
Напишите пожалуйста здесь -  Вас бросают или это Ваше желание остановить отношения? Для этих различных вариантов  можно будет дать более точный ответ. 
С уважением Вирочана дас.

----------


## Серёжа Субботин

Благодарю Вас за отклик! Решение расстаться наше общее. В настоящий момент я испытываю чувство сожаления, боли и некой 
ревности. Трудно принять для себя, что больше никогда не будешь так близок с этим человеком. Отношения были прекрасными и наше общее решение о том, чтобы их закончить было вызвано обстоятельствами, не позволяющими нам их развивать дальше. 
Сейчас мы стараемся с любовью и благодарностью отпустить друг друга. Быть может Вы могли бы дать какие-нибудь советы, чтобы преодолеть этот трудный этап, чтобы мудро распорядиться полученным опытом от близких отношений с друг другом и перевести их на новый уровень, уровень дружбы. Точнее сказать, вернуть их на этот уровень, ведь с дружбы все начиналось. Еще раз благодарю Вас за отклик, Вы делаете большое и доброе дело, помогаете людям. С Благодарностью, Сергей.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Сергей, спасибо за более точное описание. Вначале хочу предложить Вам искренние слова сочувствия и сопереживания. Я понимаю Вашу боль, потому, что имел подобный опыт в своей жизни. Это действительно больно и тяжело. И с эти чувством, конечно трудно  жить дальше.
 Вызывает уважение то, что вы оба - стараетесь с любовью и благодарностью отпустить друг друга. Это положительный признак и на него можно сделать некоторую опору. Если в отношениях сохраняется культура и уважение, то даже при расставании, боль может проявляться меньше, а разум будет более чистым и спокойным. Поэтому, пожалуйста Сергей, начните с того, что почувствуйте в себе благодарность и уважение к человеку, который какое то время Вашей жизни был с Вами рядом и дарил Вам минуты радости и общения. Почувствуйте и искренне внутри себя поблагодарите ее за это. Есть одна важная истина - чтобы не происходило с нами, в какие бы ситуации мы не попадали - нужно всегда выходить из них с человеческим лицом. Поэтому Сергей - первое - сохраняйте в себе это высокое чувство благодарности и оно поможет Вам легче пройти это событие жизни.
 Сергей, Ваши слова -  "перевести отношения на новый уровень, уровень дружбы. Точнее сказать, вернуть их на уровень дружбы " - означают ли они, что Вы думаете и надеетесь начать отношения заново и восстановить их с, начав с уровня дружбы? 
 Если это так, то здесь возможна такая рекомендация:
-- Пока сделать паузу, остановиться. Иногда необходимо учитывать фактор времени и дать ему возможность привести все в равновесие. И Вы сами сможете таким образом  сделать переоценку того, что было. Не стройте планов относительно ваших отношений, а просто остановитесь. Говорится, что когда ничего сделать невозможно, то ничего пака делать и не надо. Или по - другому, чтобы рана и заживала, ее нужно оставить и не тревожить, она понемногу начнет заживать.
-- И следующее, Сергей: займитесь сейчас собой - саморазвитием, самосовершенствованием, своим характером, качествами, интересами, здоровьем. Кризис дается человеку, чтобы пересмотреть свои ценности и свои цели. Как Вы сейчас живете? Какая Ваша цель в жизни? То, что Вы сейчас делаете - для чего все это? Кто Вы и куда идет сейчас Ваша жизнь? Кризис, Сергей дается не случайно. Это возможность осознать себя, изменить себя и устремиться дальше к своей цели. Поэтому, пожалуйста воспользуйтесь этим моментом для того, чтобы улучшить себя и свою жизнь.
-- Обратите сейчас внимание  на свое духовное бытие, на свои отношения с Богом. В этом пространстве Вы сможете сейчас открыть для себя очень много новых ценностей. Читайте мудрые,духовные книги, посещайте Храмы, ищите отношения с Богом, т.к. они способны избавить нас от всякой боли и решить все наши проблемы.
-- Еще очень важное - ищите отношения с возвышенными и духовными людьми. Через них к  Вам придет много откровений и мудрости. Сердце очень быстро избавляется от боли и корысти, если мы имеем возможность постоянно общаться с такими людьми. Вы так же получите от них знания которые изменят к лучшему Вашу жизнь. Например - зайдите на сайт ПСИХОЛОГИЯ 3000, и там послушайте лекции Олега Гадецкого и других замечательных людей, а также, если возможно запланируйте поездку на VII Фестиваль Психологии 3000 - там же на сайте. 
Итак, Сергей, вот такие сейчас мои Вам рекомендации  примите их пожалуйста. Я так же прошу  Вас, если Вы почувствуете, что сказанного недостаточно, или есть необходимость более детально обсудить что то из сказанного, то пожалуйста сообщите мне и мы сможем пообщаться по скайпу - virochan61
С уважением Вирочана дас.

----------


## Серёжа Субботин

Искренне хочу поблагодарить Вас за помощь и участие!

----------

